# Zipp 303/404 combo



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not interested in other brands of wheels or going aluminum. I want a set of Carbon Clinchers to add to my stable. I have a good set of Aluminum wheels and this purchase is a treat to myself for my current Army deployment. I am a huge ZIPP fan after riding several sets. I ride daily, group rides and century rides and will ride these for my everyday use. Just interested if I am off on this thinking or missing anything. I just provide this info to keep this thread on track.

What I am interested in others throughs of purchasing ZIPP 304 or 343, whatever you want to call it. I like the ZIPP 303 Front Wheel due to how it rides in the wind and that it is a bit lighter but did not like the flex of the 303 rear wheel that I rode while climbing. I am about 170 lbs. The Zipp 404 is stiffer and provided a better feel. Also, Besides the assestics of the miss match (to me the only downside besides the cost which is not an issue at this time) it seemed to be the perfect solution for me to order the mixed set. The other downside I see are the poor hub quality of ZIPP standard hubs. By having the wheels custom built I can order them with Chris King R45 with ceramic bearings for less than MSRP of a standard set of matched stock ZIPPs.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The only place to get custom Zipps is Wheelbuilder.com - Handcrafted Precision Custom Bicycle Race Wheels Great company.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep... That's the plan.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm curious as to why you're most interested in Chris "Bling" hubs and ceramic bearings. In terms of bang for the buck, you're not getting a whole lot.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, unless you are made of money, skip the ceramics. If I put two sets of wheels next to each other you couldn't tell the difference when riding them. We're talking a couple of watts tops.

Since we're talking hubs, have a chat with them about the I9 hubs as well. Similar weight and very nice stuff.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the bling factor of Chris King.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I also am a Portland Oregon Kid. Like to support the home teams.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that. I just recommend against the ceramic bearings. I've sold a lot of R45s and I talk customers out of them every time. Money out of my pocket, but I feel better.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Appreciate it. I understand.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Super. Go big or go home.

Thanks for serving.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

frisbie17 said:


> I like the bling factor of Chris King.


step it up and buy some Lightweight wheels or ENVE at least.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I definitely agree with Ergott here. Ceramic bearings are a total waste of money and will give you nothing beyond placebo speed. I think the R45s are a great choice though, especially seeing as that's a local option for you. If it were my build I'd go with the T11s from White Industries but admittedly I have a soft spot for the WI staff and products.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I definitely agree with Ergott here. Ceramic bearings are a total waste of money and will give you nothing beyond placebo speed.


I think you guys should read between the lines.

IMO, the OP isn't looking for reasons to spend less on his build.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> step it up and buy some Lightweight wheels or ENVE at least.


Custom Zipps to R45s is easily in the same conversation as those. I've built both Zipp and Enve and the quality of both is excellent.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is a reward to myself. Doing my dream wheel build. So money is not really an option when it comes to a set of wheels. I have it well within my budget. So why not go Ceramic.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I use a Zipp 303/404 set on one of my bikes. Mine are the older version with the alloy braking surface, which I prefer to all carbon. Where I live in FL, we get a lot of wind and the 303 on the front works well in cross winds. I have about 10K miles on mine and have only had to replace the bearings in the rear hub once. 

I'm like Zen, if I were not going to use Zipp hubs (which I don't really care for the current versions of), I'd use WI hubs too. I have several sets of alloy rimmed wheels that have WI hubs and each has many thousands of trouble free miles on them. I've only had to replace a rear bearing on one of them. I've had CK hubs too and would choose a WI rear over a CK most any day. 

Your choices though and enjoy your new wheels.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

frisbie17 said:


> This is a reward to myself... So money is not really an option...


Meilenstein Obermayer Schwarz are at least worth a look I would think in that situation. Just my taste though I guess.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

cdhbrad said:


> I use a Zipp 303/404 set on one of my bikes. Mine are the older version with the alloy braking surface, which I prefer to all carbon. Where I live in FL, we get a lot of wind and the 303 on the front works well in cross winds. I have about 10K miles on mine and have only had to replace the bearings in the rear hub once.
> 
> I'm like Zen, if I were not going to use Zipp hubs (which I don't really care for the current versions of), I'd use WI hubs too. I have several sets of alloy rimmed wheels that have WI hubs and each has many thousands of trouble free miles on them. I've only had to replace a rear bearing on one of them. I've had CK hubs too and would choose a WI rear over a CK most any day.
> 
> Your choices though and enjoy your new wheels.


Thanks for the honest feedback. That is what I was looking for.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

You mentioned Portland above. Don't know if that is where you currently live or not, but, if you do, you may want to rethink the all carbon clincher idea because of wet weather braking. I have carbon clinchers, not Zipps, and Zipp 303 tubulars and neither carbon braking surface can match the braking surface on my Zipp 303/404s with the allow braking surfaces when I get caught in a FL rainstorm or we ride when its raining in the winter. Not too big a deal where I am as it is very flat, so no descents to be concerned with, but enough of an issue that I don't ride the all carbon wheels when its wet. Just a thought.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am Active Duty Army. Currently Stationed in DC. We move every two or three years.


----------

